# New deadlift clips... speed speed speed



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

220kg





=

260kg





=

315kg





=

Ive held back with the weight on my deadlift for a few weeks now and just focused on speed work.

Rather than thinking am I going to lift the weight I know think how fast am I going to lift the weight. I find this approach much better to attack the deadlift. It's a very mental lift and takes a lot of effort, speed on the deadlift helps a lot.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice 315, :thumb:


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

cheers Nytol mate. How are you? Did you manage to get some tidy training partners??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chris jenkins said:


> Did you manage to get some tidy training partners??


No 

I'll see you at the British.

I actually got an invite to lift, which was nice of Brian, but dont think my current numbers would stand up to the competition, lol.

Getting good again now though, slowly but surely,


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Brian is a very nice guy, you shouldnt sell yourself short mate. Your bench and deadlift are very much up there with the rest of the pack. Dont think it would take you long to bring up your squat. Why dont you go and bench, you have a strong bench press bro.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I've not benched due to lack of spotters for 6-7 months, lol.

Did 180 for a double which I took out and put back myself a month or so ago, but no proper sessions 

I've only taken my new shirt out of the bag once, not even put it on.

I am hoping the spotting situation sorts itself quickly, and I'd like 227.5 (500lbs) raw, at less than 110 or less before using a shirt agian.

Deadlift was going well 2 months ago, pulled 290 for a comfotable double, with no belt, just chalk, but then I got a dreded virus, and it all went down the toilet for 2 weeks, just getting good again now.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

You have impressive lifts Mat for somebody that trains alone, maybe it would be worth us talking to Justin to see if he wants to sort a squad training or somthing. You are def nowhere near what you could be lifting mate...


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

just a quiry did you used to sprint at an early age say 100, 200 metre sprinter for school or district etc when younger?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes bro, West Glam and Wales..


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

ok, i was just wondering as from my experience alot of good light or middleweight deadlifters like your self that I have met before used to be very good sprinters and competed at a good level in sprinting at a young age. Just interesting the link between being a good sprinter at a young age and also a powerful deadlfter when they have done onto lift weights!

Maybe its the development of a strong and hamstrings, glutes and lower back at a early age that carries over onto lifting.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

out of curiosity Chris, what sort of times were you doing on the 100m?

i was more of a discus and long jump (odd combo,lol) but did 100m if there was no-one else to do it


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

thinking about it, all the comps used to be in and around Wales, the old McDonalds leagues etc etc, loads around the cardiff/newport/rhymmny/rhondda, about 1995-7


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Ellis said:


> ok, i was just wondering as from my experience alot of good light or middleweight deadlifters like your self that I have met before used to be very good sprinters and competed at a good level in sprinting at a young age. Just interesting the link between being a good sprinter at a young age and also a powerful deadlfter when they have done onto lift weights!
> 
> Maybe its the development of a strong and hamstrings, glutes and lower back at a early age that carries over onto lifting.


I think it is more to do with the person having a naturaly high % of fast twitch muscle fibres.

I was always the fastest sprinter in the school from infants, through to high school, but anything over 100m and I was f*cked.

I am still the same, lots of explosive power, but no muscle endurance, I could not do a set of 20 reps on the Bench Press without shutting down, probably not even with just 100kg, which is less than 50% of my 1RM.

So I dont think sprinting helps the Deadlift, but people who are good sprinters, tend to be more suited for explosive strength sports.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah that is really what i was getting at nytol but i was wondering if sprinting at an early age helped the development of the fast twitch muscle fibres.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It is possible, I have read that through training, it is possible to alter your body type slightly towards mesomorphic during your puberty years, so I would imagine explosive training as a young person would help, but I still feel it is more that, naturally good sprinters, will be better strength athletes, and therefore be more succesful, and stick with it longer, allowing them to become champions.


----------



## Stanco (Jan 7, 2007)

I was the best sprinter in school as a kid and deadlift is by far my most productive and heaviest lift. You might be on to something mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

There you go then, 

I would bet money on it being a trend, if anyone has a few £100k to spare, I'll set up a study,


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, if i got given 100k, a 'study' would be the last thing id set up!!!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I have run around 11 seconds, I can remember the school shows used to be sponsored by tsb. I can remember running up in Millfield private school years and years ago, that place is hhhuge...


----------

